# Free MP3's of Augsburg, Westminster Confession, Heidelberg catechism



## skellam (Mar 6, 2008)

For those interested, I was glad to see that Christian Audio has made available an excellent audio version of the Augsburg and Westminster Confessions and the Heidelberg catechism for free as part of the monthly free download series.

It's available here.


----------



## jawyman (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you, brother. What a great resource.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 6, 2008)

I subscribe to Christian Audio (and am enjoying the GREAT reading of Pink's _The Sovereignty of God_) but had not seen this offer yet. I'm downloading it now.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for this useful link!


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 7, 2008)

From a quick check, it appears to need some editing. The download is broken down into three files of about the same size. So it is divided by time and not into the three documents.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 7, 2008)

John, 

All of Chritian Audio recordings of books are "broken into individual files." But, when you listen to them, they move from one file to the next without the listener even being aware of the changes. My copy of Pink's _The Sovereignty of God_, for example, came in nine files. I had to check the iPod to see which file we were on at the time. Currently, I have 5 minutes left to finish the book!

Each file does not come with an introduction the way other books on tape often do. They do announce the chapters as they come up in the reading, however.


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 8, 2008)

In editing this so that the files are logically divided into the Ausberg Confession, Westminster Confession, and Heidelburg Catechism, I noticed two extra chapters on the Westminster Confession of Faith. This would indicate that the PCUSA version was used with depatures from the 1789 American Version.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 8, 2008)

If the PC(USA) version was used then the chapter on civil magistrate should have been absent.


----------

